# REC - Italian Rice Balls



## marmalady (Jan 16, 2005)

These are most yummy - 

RICE BALLS (ARRANCINI DE RISO)

Makes about 20-24.

2 cups cooked rice		
3T tomato puree		
½  tsp. salt
¼  tsp.pepper			
Breadcrumbs			
½  cup grated Parmesan
2 eggs

Cool rice..  Stir in beaten eggs, tomato puree, salt/pepper and cheese. Refrigerate til cold.
Heat oil in deep pot to 375 degrees.  Make balls of about 1 tablespoon; roll the balls in the crumbs to coat well.
Fry for about 1 ½ minutes,till  deep orange in color.
Can be stuffed with a cube of cheese, meat,or sausage.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a couple of recipes for arancini but I as, of yet, have not tried them. I really should they look delicious and your recipe is no exception.

Here is the one I have been meaning to try since I got it.

2 cups cooked Arborio rice
1/4 bunch basil, chopped
100 gram blue costello cheese, or similar
Pinch of salt and pepper
5 whole eggs
1/2 cup plain flour
2 cups breadcrumbs
120 grams parmesan cheese, shaved

Add shaved parmesan with chopped basil, salt and pepper to the cooked Arborio rice.

Beat two eggs and combine with the rice mixture. Remove portions of rice and, with damp hands, roll into balls. Place a small cube of blue cheese into each ball and reshape. Repeat the process until you've used up all the cheese and all the rice mixture, then chill for 20 minutes.

Place the flour in a tray. Beat the remaining eggs and place breadcrumbs in a tray. Roll each risotto ball in the flour, in the egg mixture and finally in the breadcrumbs to coat. Shallow-fry them in a little oil, drain on absorbent paper, and gently reheat in the oven as required.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 16, 2005)

Ooooh, never thought of using blue cheese - I've always used mozzerella or fontina - this sounds yummy!


----------



## honeybee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Italian Rice Balls*

I've some leftover cooked rice in my fridge. Might go well with grated cheddar cheese I have, too. I"m goin' to try it.


----------

